# GRRRR People really tick me off.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had to work this am started at 7am my sistr and son came into town and we went shopping got some new movies and new shoes( please feet don't hurt tomorrow) then we did some food shopping. My sister and son drop me off at my car I went into get subway sandwhiches. I have a 40mile drive home and about 4.5 miles from home the neighbors dog is hurt along side the road. I turned around and got him into the car he is limping no blood he is skinny too. I drive up their house the old man comes out I tell him his dog is hurt and I have him the car he said well let me get my gun. " you are going to shoot him. Why did you let him run?" He went off on me. Dogs are free animals they are not to tied up. This guys lives on a busy road plus no cops so enforcement of the speed limit. Well 45( possible Chessie/lab) that is what I am calling him is out in the barn. He is a strickly outside dog so I didn't think he would do well in the warm house. He has a whole straw bale plus a blanket. I will look at him better tomorrow no light in the barn. I hope the shelter can take him. I really don't need to work an adult dog into the household. He is a pretty boy but he isn't neutered either and Vendetta and Prada are not spayed.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

eek. i'm surprised he even let you take the dog. glad he's being looked after properly now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a jerk to say the least. About 2yrs ago the school bus hit one of the dogs. It was horrible. The lady ( if you can call someone like that a lady). Said well if it is dead the birds( meaning the eagles/crows/ravens adn owls) will clean it up. The is just so wrong. I wish they wouldn't get any other dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

D*mn Sharon, I HATE hearing this story!!! At least this pup ended up in the hands of someone who cares. I know that it is very inconvient, but there's always a reason why this crap happens. My mom always tells me, when similar situations arise in my life, that instead of being upset with the world or God for allowing this to occur, that I should be proud that God steared this creature my way. She says that God trusts these animals, his greatest gifts, to me. Keep an eye on the pup and things will work themselves out BTW, a gun should probably have been used, but not on the dog I'll keep you guys in my prayers. Poor pup, disgusting man. Sorry Sharon to hear this, it's not right


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Christian, I wish it were a pup it would work better into the household I might keep him ut he is older and I am not sure how this will affect Vendetta. So far my girl only dislikes one dog around here that is an easy fix. I know this guy is good around cattle and chickens. I guess we will find about goats soon enough. 

I will have my son take some pictures tomorrow and I will get them up here. 45 is a handsome boy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a habit of calling all dogs "pups", IDK I just think "dog" is belittling them somehow and "pup" is more compassionate or something. My hang up I guess In my book, Sharon, no heart = no pup, end of story...but we all know that any shmuck can own a pup. "Owning", however, should entail caring. It really stinks. When I was little, I always wanted to be an animal, but now that I'm older and more jaded, I just couldn't survive in their world. I guess that's why I'm so empathetic toward these creatures.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was told that some believe that when you are cruel to an animal god makes you come back as one and the horrile deed you inflicted on that creature would inflicted on you. At first I thought it was a good thing but the more I think about the more I realize that this serves no purpose. Other than maybe making someone think before they do harm. But if they do harm to an animal and they come back and have harm done to them it is still animal that suffers. 

I can not stand cruelity to animals, young people and old people. What kind of a sick mind would think it was okay to hurt someone else. man we live in a messed up world.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I was told that some believe that when you are cruel to an animal god makes you come back as one and the horrile deed you inflicted on that creature would inflicted on you. At first I thought it was a good thing but the more I think about the more I realize that this serves no purpose. Other than maybe making someone think before they do harm. But if they do harm to an animal and they come back and have harm done to them it is still animal that suffers.
> 
> I can not stand cruelity to animals, young people and old people. What kind of a sick mind would think it was okay to hurt someone else. man we live in a messed up world.


Yes we do Sharon The only thing we can do is clean up our little piece of it, and hope others do the same. Get some sleep my friend.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow! Have you thought about reporting this *ehem* person?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah this is exactly why people are my fav!! NOT!!! you are an example of how people should behave, if more people would just step it up a notch.....poor guy, either way keep us posted, let us know what you end up doing, and can't wait to see pics of the poor dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor pup, hopefully the shelter can take him. At least you helped him for now. People like that piss me off. I had an an argument with someone down the road today who doesn't believe she is required to contain her dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Report him to who??? It would be the sheriffs dept if I did and that could cause problems down the line. I have to protect my animals and my home too. 45 is doing okay. We had some pain killers left over from another dog so he got two of those we have enough to give him tomorrow too. If the shelter can not take him I will call the vet and see if he can look at him. I will get him on the waiting list for the shelter. He managed to get out of the goats birthing pen so he isn't hurt too bad. It is right front leg he is having trouble moving. I brought home hamburger and we made him rice and hamburger with lots of a gravy broth to keep him hydrated. Pic will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Way to go Sharon, you're doing a good job You are a terrific person.


----------

